# Screenrechte an User vergeben



## Nepheus (11. August 2005)

Hey Leute,
ich hab auf meinem root den Benutzer css angelegt. Mit "chown -R css ...." hab ich auch schon Rechte auf den Screen-Ordner gegeben, trotzdem kann ich unsern Gameserver mit Screen nicht starten. Wisst ihr warum 

Greetz


----------



## Nepheus (14. August 2005)

ehm, hilfe?!


----------



## Neurodeamon (14. August 2005)

Mehr informationen bitte!

Gibt es Fehlermeldungen?
Was sagen die Logdateien?
usw.


----------



## Nepheus (14. August 2005)

Nein es kommt keine Fehlermeldung, aber wenn ich dann mit screen -list schauen will welche screens laufen, steht da "No sockets found in /tmp/user/S-css/" oder sowas ähnliches <<


----------



## Neurodeamon (14. August 2005)

Sorry, nur mit dieser Meldung kann ich leider nicht weiterhelfen.


----------



## deepthroat (14. August 2005)

Wie startest du denn screen und das Programm? Wie sieht deine Konfigurationsdatei aus? Schreib doch bitte ganz genau was du wie eingestellt hast, was du als Kommando mit welchen Optionen angibst.

Wenn jemand sagt "mein Auto startet nicht, wenn ich es anmache" kann auch niemand sagen woran es liegt. Evtl. mal den Zündschlüssel drehen...?


----------



## Nepheus (15. August 2005)

Soll ich für euch ein video drehen? Oder euch meine Zugangsdaten geben? Ich kenn mich mit dem Zeug leider nich so extrem gut aus ... darum schreibe ich ja in DIESES Forum rein ...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (15. August 2005)

Warum hast Du dann einen Root-Server wenn Du keine Ahnung hast?


----------



## JohannesR (15. August 2005)

Sehr gute Frage. Und natürlich ist es, wie fast immer, ein Gameserver. Seht ihr das gezwungene Lächeln in meinem Gesicht? Das ist die Freude über genau sowas...


----------



## Nepheus (15. August 2005)

Wieso habe ich keine Ahnung, ich habe bis jetzt alles eingerichtet bekommen und hänge nur an dieser Stelle, weil mein Benutzer "CSS" Rechte brauch um die Funktion "screen" zu benutzen, mehr will ich doch garnicht wissen, warum macht ihr mich denn jetzt so an hier? Auf dem Root laufen 3 Gameserver, 1 Teamspeakserver, 1 Shoutcastserver atm, wenn ihrs genau wissen wollt... ich benutze ihn auch oft als ftp, was mir die Möglichkeit gibt diverse Dinge hochzuladen. Und mit Sätzen wie "seht ihr das gezwungene lächen auf meinen Lippen" kannst direkt wieder einstecken, denn auf so eine Antwort habe ich hier eigentlich nicht gewartet. Sagt mir wie ich euch mehr Informationen geben kann und ich werde es tun.

GreetZ
...


----------



## JohannesR (15. August 2005)

deepthroat hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie startest du denn screen und das Programm? Wie sieht deine Konfigurationsdatei aus? Schreib doch bitte ganz genau was du wie eingestellt hast, was du als Kommando mit welchen Optionen angibst.
> 
> Wenn jemand sagt "mein Auto startet nicht, wenn ich es anmache" kann auch niemand sagen woran es liegt. Evtl. mal den Zündschlüssel drehen...?


So, zum Beispiel.


----------



## Nepheus (15. August 2005)

ach ich hab keine lust mehr hierdrauf, ich starte die gameserver einfach als root ...


----------



## JohannesR (15. August 2005)

Gute Idee...  Einer der Gründe, wieso man keine Root-Server an Anfänger vermieten sollte - sie rennen freundig ins verderben.


----------

